# The Spaceworld 95 - Mario 64 Beta restoration project



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2020)

Marionova64 is working on a Romhack for Mario 64 with the goal to restore the Spaceworld 95 Mario 64 demo as much as possible.
They showed project at the Hard4Games Youtube channel. So far no download available.



Update:
New liveplay video from the channel.


----------



## deathmetalfan84 (Apr 29, 2020)

Someone on Twitter told me about this a week ago... Really looking forward to this!


----------

